# Suggestion of resource



## MartinPens (Nov 21, 2011)

I hope my laziness isn't judged too severely. I know it's been asked before and I'm just too lazy and impatient to do the search.

What are a few good sources for buying quality nibs and nib feeds?

What nibs can I put on a custom made pen that would go well with a pen being sold in the $200 range?

I have won some money and plan on spending it on quality nibs and feeds for custom pens. Any suggestions are helpful. I know there are many and I'm opening the doors - but I don't mind spending the time checking out different sources and reading the suggestions made in this thread. :biggrin:

Much thanks

Martin


----------



## mredburn (Nov 21, 2011)

BUy the bock parts from Indy Pen dance (IPDmr)or Classic Nibs (Okahoman). Brian Grey at  Meister Nib sells feeds and nibs as well. Richard Greenwald also sells parts.  The golden Nib is another.


----------



## MartinPens (Nov 21, 2011)

I have viewed all those sources and really like Indy-Pen-Dance. Thanks and keep the suggestions comin'

Martin

Sent from my iPad using Forum Runner


----------



## bensoelberg (Nov 21, 2011)

I have no idea where you should go for nibs and feeds, but figured I'd say congrats for winning some money!


----------



## GoodTurns (Nov 21, 2011)

mredburn said:


> BUy the bock parts from Indy Pen dance (IPDmr)or Classic Nibs (Okahoman). Brian Grey at  Meister Nib sells feeds and nibs as well. Richard Greenwald also sells parts.  The golden Nib is another.



5 strong suggestions... all participate here and provide excellent service and products.  pick the one that sells all combos you are looking for and fire away!


----------



## IPD_Mr (Nov 21, 2011)

Martin it will also depend on what type of nibs you are wanting. If you market to die hard FP people you will want a good flexible nib. The flexible nib will give the user some variance in their line width and some shading depending on the ink and paper. While vintage nibs will produce the best results for those people, a modern 14k nib will usually give you pretty decent results. Also the wider the nib the more you can adjust the variation to the nib type through grinding such as italic, oblique or stub. The 14k option is not one I would recommend to a relative FP novice as these nibs are easier to bend or spring. When that happens you will be sending the nib off for a costly repair. For a novice FP user I would recommend a stiffer nib that is harder to accidentally screw up.  :biggrin:  On the stiffer nibs it is very important to make sure that the nib is tuned and smoothed.  By doing this you virtually eliminate the scratchy feeling you can sometimes get with a new nib.  If you need further help such as how to tune and smooth a nib, drop me an email or PM and I will get you started with some pointers that you can try out on some stock nibs.  I am currently working on a tuning and smoothing guide that should help people find FPs a joy to write with.  Since learning from Richard Binder how to get a nib smooth, I much prefer a FP over a ballpoint or rollerball.


----------



## alphageek (Nov 22, 2011)

Martin,

Don't forget to check out the library for Nib info - there is a bunch of stuff in there with nib  tips: http://www.penturners.org/forum/showthread.php?t=77366  ..

As for nibs to go with a $200 pen - I think that any of the nibs out there would go well with your pens - especially at that price.  However, IMO I hope you aren't selling yourself short.   Some of your works of art should be much higher priced than that.   If you can find the right market, your pens could be matched with a gold nib and be in the $500-$1000 range (or higher)!


----------

